
I Got a Job Two Weeks After My Coding Bootcamp - mooreds
https://letterstoanewdeveloper.com/2020/07/20/how-i-got-a-job-two-weeks-after-my-coding-bootcamp/
======
duxup
It took me about 3 months.

The takeaway I think that is valuable for this article is for new folks to
find a place that matches their skills / can use them.

A place doing super high tech fancy math folding space time stuff ... maybe
doesn't have time for a new guy, even if they think they do. A place that has
time to show them the ropes and work that they can DO, that's a good place to
start.

------
spicyramen
Anyone that after a coding bootcamp call themselves senior software
engineer... I would have my doubts.

~~~
mooreds
The author became a senior engineer (earned the senior engineer title) after a
couple of years on the job, not immediately after the bootcamp. More here:
[https://randallkanna.com/about/](https://randallkanna.com/about/)

She got a job two weeks after the bootcamp (what the post is about).

Edit: added parenthetical about earning the title.

~~~
MaxBarraclough
Is that any less silly?

------
stefan_
This looks like SEO spam.

------
holdthecheese
> A few companies had interview processes that were equivalent to Google. They
> wanted a coding bootcamp graduate to be able to solve complex algorithms
> that even a software engineer with a CS degree and years of experience would
> have struggled to complete.

Is this article satire? It seems like this diva wanted to stroll into software
development after a 2 week course and have everything handed to her.

~~~
shash7
The reasoning behind it is smart actually. Instead of focusing on a gruelling
coding focused interview, they focused on other interviews where the companies
were willing to invest in mentorship on junior devs.

------
sys_64738
They'll be a senior architect by year end.

------
bJGVygG7MQVF8c
> Dear new developer,

> Two weeks after I graduated my coding bootcamp, I had an offer. Two weeks
> after that, I started my first engineering job at a small startup.

> Here are some of the strategies I used.

This is Randall Kenna:

[https://randallkanna.com](https://randallkanna.com)
[https://testandcode.com/guests/randall-
kanna](https://testandcode.com/guests/randall-kanna)

Look. If you're a woman, you have lots of allies rooting for you to succeed in
an industry and profession that's indisputably biased against you.

But especially as a _white-presenting_ woman, maybe have the decency to not
flaunt the exorbitant privilege -- not just socioeconomic and racial, but that
of the multiple forms of affirmative action offered to you in certain corners
-- as if it's a product of your effort or virtue.

This is a close kin to a mediocre white guy.

Appalling tone-deafness.

